# Mark Cuban Beat the Charge



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Mark Cuban has had a lingering insider trading case for roughly nine years, and it ended today with a not guilty verdict. 

Not sure what happened to the YouTube embedding, but link to post-verdict video is here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F82EHPP3bkM&feature=youtu.be


----------

